
Equity Crowdfunding Legalized Today - chejazi
https://www.seedinvest.com/blog/equity-crowdfunding-legalized-today
======
anovikov
I think whole hope that crowdfunding can become a source of capital comparable
to VCs is flawed because people invest their post-tax money, while VCs don't.
So any crowdfunding (and angels, too) are at a built-in disadvantage.

